
Microsoft Adds Cloud Security to Keep Out Hackers – And Government Snoops - infruset
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-14/microsoft-adds-cloud-security-to-keep-out-hackers-and-government-snoops
======
warrenm
You'd think that MS would have been thinking about security from the start.

"adding" security means it's _probably_ not as well-thought-out as it
could/should/would have been had it been thought about from the beginning

